# anyone know what this is?



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Found this shroom while hunting yesterday, curious what it is. it was beautiful...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

It looks like a Russula called "the sickener". The very best way, once you narrowed it down to be a Russula, is to take a small bite and chew it up a little and spit it out. If you have a strong peppery aftertaste it's a Sickener. Don't worry about getting sick. You'd have to swallow the whole thing. I've done it quite a few times.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You wouldn't happen to have a picture of the underside would you?
I think I'll go try to find one and get a picture of it so we can compare. I'll be back in a half hour.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm back.
Here's a picture of an older, faded Russula Sickener I just found. When fresh, they're usually colored more like the one you posted. I tasted it and it definitely had a strong, peppery taste. 









Here's a picture of the underside.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

longbow said:


> I'm back.
> Here's a picture of an older, faded Russula Sickener I just found. When fresh, they're usually colored more like the one you posted. I tasted it and it definitely had a strong, peppery taste.
> 
> 
> ...


darn i didnt get a picture, it does look similar though! it was quite red that was what caught my attention to it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Now that is beautiful... the Kimber I mean :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------

